# Canon Service Centers and Lens/Focus Cailbration



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anybody what services the Canon Factory Service Centers offer with regards to either auto focus micro adjustments or full on lens camera calibration? and if they charge?

There is one reasonably nearby (about an hours drive away). I dont like the idea of shipping my camera off to be adjusted but if they do any of this on a walk-in, wait and walk-out basis then it seems like a good option for peace of mind.

Having just got my 5d3 kit I want to make sure I am getting the best out of it and my other L lenses. Especially as at the moment I am a lot happier with the focus on the shots I have been getting with my 70-300L and 50 f/1.8 than I am with the new kit lens. 

I think the 24-105L may be front focusing, in one shot the tiny hairs on the tip of my daughters nose and really sharp and from there back the shot looks a little oof. Its my first FF camera and with my trusted old t2i I have never had any issues like this to base much on... I know the auto focus adjusting stiff is there on the 5d3 but If the service center do walk ins I'd rather get someone who know what they are doing to have a look at it for me. 

I'd rather get myself adjusted to the new camera knowing it was all correct and any problems were with me than spend time trying to work out the problem is me or the lens


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 26, 2012)

You can walk in and leave it. If it needs parts, it could be a long wait to get it back. Otherwise, maybe a week. You need to show them that something is wrong with it, there is a normal tolerance. Canon is not likely to be able to help if you can't demonstrate the problem.

Do a focus check. Taking a photo of someone's face is not conclusive, because its easy to miss focus. Use a target intended for testing. Even then, you will not get 100% repeatable shots each time, so you should move the focus ring to infinity for each shot. Lock up the mirror by usinf liveview and use a 2-4 second delay. You should see some variance from shot to shot, but most should be very close.

Here is a chart designed to assure that you focus on the correct spot each time.

http://regex.info/blog/photo-tech/focus-chart


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought I'd replied to this... but I guess not ???

I saw a link to a good method for doing the micro auto focus adjusting that uses the EOS usb controlling software somewhere else on this forum yesterday. I just need to wait for my new tripod head to arrive later today before I can get started with it.


----------



## Arkarch (Mar 27, 2012)

If you can qualify for CPS Canon Professional Services (point system), I have found excellent turnaround on even significant repairs - and at a discount. They also bring clean/adjust services out to various major events. Well worth the membership cost.


----------



## markIVantony (Mar 27, 2012)

Has Canon ever made public the details of their calibration procedure?


----------

